# Slovakian Translation of the Bible?



## Eoghan (Aug 14, 2021)

A decent reformed rather than Catholic which is accessible in the UK?


----------



## iainduguid (Aug 14, 2021)

Not really my area of expertise but this may be what you are looking for; it is labeled "evangelical"?





__





Biblia do mobilu


Kompaktná verzia Biblie online, ideálna pre smartfón alebo tablet. Obsahuje preklady - Ekumenický, Roháček, Evanjelický, Bible21..




www.bible.sk


----------

